# Remember the yellow R34 stolen in japan



## Belgium6 (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi there,

I remember some months ago a thread talking about yellow R34 stolen in japan then the car went to dubai or something like that

This week-end a newly french registred R34 skyline has appeared in france.

Could it be this famous stolen yellow R34 ?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Thats definately the same looking car anyway 

Yellow R34 with Blitz bodykit LHD ended up in dubai im sure interpol would be interested in this car if it is indeed the same one


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

hmm why would someone do that to a R34........put that bodykit on 

still as dean says looks like same car to me


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

It looks like the same one to me. I remember it well, as I think it also had a bad left hand drive conversion which wasn't fitted properly.

The guy was on here trying to sell it, and tried on automotive forums too...

-Elliot


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

yep thats the same car, it appeared to be very dodgy, but I'm not sure it was ever proven that it was a stolen car. 
The Blitz bodykit completly ruins the lines of the 34gtr, so he's welcome to it....


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

What a shed!

Did Blitz seriously market that kit for the Skyline?

Obviously another quality bodywork job by that well known outfit


'Stevie Wonder Motorsport'.



Vincenzo


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep that is the car. 

That bodykit is by far the worst out there, no style whatsoever and I just wonder if it can stay attached to the car at high speed? Wouldn't the sticky-back-plastic let go?

Some people have NO taste


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

The Blitz one doesnt look too bad...


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I have to disagree - out of all the bodykits I've seen the blitz one is by far the worst  

But, some people like it - "whatever floats ya boat" I guess


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Maxi, if your idea of a nice bodikit is sticking plastic strips to the bodywork then I suppose its the best out there  

Considering the Blitz R34 managed 350km/h on the autobahn with Dai-san behind the wheel(the old geezer with huge ears) then I assume they use some space-age glue to hold it together   :smokin:


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Dino,

Lol...

I don't say that it's nice... just that it's not that bad 
The thing that I don't really like is that the oil cooler duct is closed...

Of course a nismo front bumper looks better:smokin:


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

..how could anyone do that to a 34 ????
I mean, those "things" over the wheels look like they should be on a caravan!!!!
YUK
wroestar


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Its funny... I just read a post on the SXOC about a 2hundy owner that was at a track in france and saw this LHD Yello R34. I remember hearing that there was one stolen in japan and was just about to post...


----------



## skyline_crazy89 (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow that truely is a discrace to the Skyline! Why would someone take something like a skyline and do that to the poor car! I'm very displeased!


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

The wheel arch bits look crap.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

it prolly went by bits/ half cut jobbie... i heard of practises where by they chop cars in half once it gets to dubai they weld it back up again...


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

If it really is stolen should we not be mentioning this to someone  ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

GTR-Zilla said:


> it prolly went by bits/ half cut jobbie... i heard of practises where by they chop cars in half once it gets to dubai they weld it back up again...



Not really,i know of other ways that they can get cars into Dubai.

Let's just say,they don't get a record of cars stolen from Japan in Dubai.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I have been told that these are the tactics they use, steal to order cut them and transport them as bits.. once in dubai they are reassembled and sold or whatever.. its a big thing trust me!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It is indeed,but like i said,i also know of other ways,well don't know myself,but know people who do,and for all i know,they might do it aswell.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

skyline69_uk said:


> If it really is stolen should we not be mentioning this to someone  ?



Ermmm

Not really worth it is it - this thread is OVER 2 YEARS OLD !!!!

Another dredged up piece of randomness from a noob !!

J.


----------



## 2stoned (Sep 9, 2004)

*The Story*

Here goes....

It probably is a stolen gtr as All of them are in this part of the world (UAE),

How did it end up in France....

Yes it is the stolen one and was shiped to UAE it was converted from right to left using a 2001 Nissan Maxima Dashboard and sent to oman where it was registered and with the oman no plate came back to UAE. Pics of this car are also present on a local website here.

from that site a french saw it and WALLLAAA took the next flight to UAE. Finalized a deal and got the car.

LaterZ


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Edited. Mods: Please feel free to delete this post. Why can´t I delete it myself?

/P


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Perra said:


> Edited. Mods: Please feel free to delete this post. Why can´t I delete it myself?
> 
> /P




Cos you're Swedish, and therefore probably gay !!


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

It looks like pooh!

Blitz performance parts =  
Blitz body kit = pooh


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Same as above


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

bladerider said:


> Ermmm
> 
> Not really worth it is it - this thread is OVER 2 YEARS OLD !!!!
> 
> J.


damn, I didn't even look at the original date of the post, b*gger I was wondering why everyone was so calm about it


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I remember this car being for sale on mobile.de 
but at that time the pictures were taken in the desert...


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Guys!!! That's a 2 year old thread.........WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!! You must move foward and get on with ya life's.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I dont want to , I want stay in the past for just a smidgen longer thanks


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Cos you're Swedish, and therefore probably gay !!


Well we all know there´s only bulls and gays living in the UK and I haven´t seen any pics of you where you have horns...

     

/P


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

lol


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Nice try Bladey, but those aren´t horns. That pic just shows a gay hat on a gay guys head!

      

/P


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL

You wish you were half the man i am !!!







































































Hell...........everytime I have to crawl about in a loft I wish I was half the man I am !!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

You´re a very, very sick (gay) man, Bladey!    

/P


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Perhaps,


But you were still born in Sweden, and I can go straight, bi or whatever, whereas people will always look at you and think of flat packed furniture, cos Sweden's go nothing else to show for itself !!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

PMSL   

Bladey mate, ya crack me up


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I was going to write that you better think before you write, but that´s obviously not possible for a guy, sorry - gay who posts a pic of himself looking like this










and then have the nerve to attack ME that Swedes don´t have nothing to show for itself except IKEA furniture?!   Hmm, something wrong with your thinking there... not that that´s any news though!  Wonder where it comes from? A bitter feeling of jealousy and envy for not owning a Skyline anymore?  Stop bothering us good people who actually still owns a Skyline or two and go of to the Vauxhall forum where you belong!

    

/P


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Vauxhall ???

Blo0dy cheek !!!    

I am a fully fledged member of the Germanic Overlords - with one from each of the big 3 !!!

Shame i aint got a Porsche yet, else I could bore you into submission about warranties and reliability !!   

But then its probably past your bedtime anyways, having to hibernate for 6 weeks of the year as you do !!!


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Last year I've found something about this car.

Go there to find some photos of the car on events.
http://www.club-amateurs-subaru.com/index.php?session=&page=Galeries2004&rubrique=2501
http://www.club-amateurs-subaru.com/index.php?session=&page=Galeries2004&rubrique=0103
http://www.club-amateurs-subaru.com/index.php?session=&page=Galeries2004&rubrique=2803
http://www.club-amateurs-subaru.com/index.php?session=&page=Galeries2004&rubrique=1104

Here, you'll find an onboard video of the car at Le Mans.
http://www.xela-fr.com/teamhurricane/videos.php

With pleasure.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

What about the Swiss Navy ,thats famous


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

PcT GTR Mad said:


> Last year I've found something about this car.
> 
> Go there to find some photos of the car on events.
> Here, you'll find an onboard video of the car at Le Mans.
> ...


In France? It's probably a smoking wreck by now...


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

guys any updates on this car, i have seen the owner of an uae car page from the 2000s post pics of this exact car while it was in uae


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

14 year old thread? Unlikely....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

scary thing is it's probably still out there somewhere....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If they're clever they will have de-kitted it and resprayed it....


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> 14 year old thread? Unlikely....


Why? It may even become more likely to find the car so many years later because it may have passed hands a few times, and thus kept less hidden. 

You'll be shocked at how many stolen exotics turn up 20 years later. 

I remember reading about one Ferrari owner who saw his stolen car 20 years later, on a racetrack being raced as part of a racing series!! How he actually knew it was his car is beyond me.. but not impossible since car fanatics usually have such a keen eye for stupid details that he may have noticed something like a unique scratch on the dashboard which only an owner would know about.


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

rasonline said:


> Why? It may even become more likely to find the car so many years later because it may have passed hands a few times, and thus kept less hidden.
> 
> You'll be shocked at how many stolen exotics turn up 20 years later.
> 
> I remember reading about one Ferrari owner who saw his stolen car 20 years later, on a racetrack being raced as part of a racing series!! How he actually knew it was his car is beyond me.. but not impossible since car fanatics usually have such a keen eye for stupid details that he may have noticed something like a unique scratch on the dashboard which only an owner would know about.


This and with the expansion of the internet the previous owner might have seen the car somewhere.

If the theory that this car was exported to France is true, it might have been stripped from the blitz bodykit and repainted blue as I saw some lhd r34 from France.


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

why do i keep digging these things out 17 years after all of this happened


----------



## Mastercraftman (Oct 6, 2020)

Amazing I read something about this car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

husk1c said:


> View attachment 264176
> 
> why do i keep digging these things out 17 years after all of this happened


where is this picture taken?


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

rasonline said:


> where is this picture taken?


somewhere around paris


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

just found this gem


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

I am in touch with a french seller and i am pretty sure that this is this car.

I put you the link where i posted pictures of the car.









Wanted - R34 GTR for 40 000 euros whatever the...


Hello All, Before to make again a big mistake, I need your advises. I am in touch with a french seller for a yellow r34 gtr (bnr34-006597) in poor condition with a lhd conversion, french paper ans in my Budget. I have to give him money thursday to book the car. Everything was good before i saw...




www.gtr.co.uk





Are you sure that is a stolen car?


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

Julien.s said:


> I am in touch with a french seller and i am pretty sure that this is this car.
> 
> I put you the link where i posted pictures of the car.
> 
> ...


Interior seems about right


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok so ton close properly this thread, the car in pictures has the chassis code BNR34-006597. I bought the History report and clearly ask if the car was stolen, here is the results:


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

Julien.s said:


> Ok so ton close properly this thread, the car in pictures has the chassis code BNR34-006597. I bought the History report and clearly ask if the car was stolen, here is the results:
> View attachment 264776
> 
> View attachment 264775


If they say that it isnt stolen, then go ahead, enjoy the r34 bro


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

husk1c said:


> If they say that it isnt stolen, then go ahead, enjoy the r34 bro


I am so happy, i maybe will have my gtr


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

Julien.s said:


> I am so happy, i maybe will have my gtr


what are your plans with the interior, if you get it, are you going to keep it lhd with a better dashboard or is it going to rhd again?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

“I remember some months ago a thread talking about yellow R34 stolen in japan then the car went to dubai or something like that”

I find it funny that this whole “stolen” R34 thread is based off a flimsy first post that doesn’t even link the evidence thread. Every subsequent post assumes the truth and the legend grows. Finally someone does a proper history check and it was BS all along!


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Honestly i don't know. I dislike such conversion for a Legendary car like that. But, if i keep the lhd conversion i will put for sure an exact replica of the original dashboard.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

lightspeed said:


> “I remember some months ago a thread talking about yellow R34 stolen in japan then the car went to dubai or something like that”
> 
> I find it funny that this whole “stolen” R34 thread is based off a flimsy first post that doesn’t even link the evidence thread. Every subsequent post assumes the truth and the legend grows. Finally someone does a proper history check and it was BS all along!


Hello lightspeed.

This my job  i work as a "black belt" ( continuous improvment) for safran aircraft engines and i have to check before to work on issues the real data the real product and the real place to do a good job.


----------



## husk1c (Sep 22, 2018)

Julien.s said:


> Honestly i don't know. I dislike such conversion for a Legendary car like that. But, if i keep the lhd conversion i will put for sure an exact replica of the original dashboard.


Kageki makes good dashboards, also there is a company from germany that made some lhd dashes


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

husk1c said:


> Kageki makes good dashboards, also there is a company from germany that made some lhd dashes


Thanks for the information Husk1c.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Julien.s said:


> Hello lightspeed.
> 
> This my job  i work as a "black belt" ( continuous improvment) for safran aircraft engines and i have to check before to work on issues the real data the real product and the real place to do a good job.


Fellow Aerospace engineer here. No need to explain.


----------

